# Suggestions for amp tech to work on Orange head



## Pneumonic (Feb 14, 2008)

*Suggestions for amp tech to work on Orange tube head*

Prefer someone in the GTA or, within an hours drive to points north, east and west.

Recommendations appreciated.

TIA.


----------

